
GoRails – Ruby on Rails screencasts for web developers - bdcravens
https://gorails.com/
======
bshimmin
The nicest thing about RailsCasts, for me, was ASCIIcasts - I'm sure I'm in a
minority, but I've never had much time for watching videos or listening to
podcasts. GoRails seems to lack that, but perhaps for the majority that's a
non-issue.

~~~
excid3
Chris from GoRails here! I'm absolutely going to be getting transcriptions
added. So far this has been an experiment to see if people were interested and
it appears that people definitely are.

~~~
ckrailo
You rock! ASCIIcasts were my favorite part of (and main way of consuming)
Railscasts. :)

~~~
bparanj
Screencasts take a long time to produce. I got burned out at 73rd episode for
rubyplus.org (within 6 months). I was publishing at a much faster rate. Now I
have only articles at [http://www.rubyplus.com](http://www.rubyplus.com)

------
iagooar
This is a nice idea as there is a huge void left after RailsCasts hasn't
gotten new episodes for a long time.

What's a little bit negative is the sound quality of the screencasts, it's
really, really bad. It would be a really important improvement if you got a
proper studio microphone and did some audio post-processing (I recommend
[https://auphonic.com/](https://auphonic.com/) for this kind of stuff, it's
magic what they do).

~~~
eddieroger
I support Ryan needing some time off, I just wish he'd open up the Pro
episodes if he's done. There are a few I want to watch, but I can't
rationalize paying in my head if there's no new content coming out.

~~~
bigtunacan
To be clear; He is not currently charging $9/month. You are now charged a one
time fee of $9 that is either indefinite, or until Ryan returns and starts
adding new content.

It is definitely worth $9 for all of the existing great content.

~~~
eddieroger
I didn't realize it was indefinite access. That does change it, and makes it
worthwhile. I just wish I could edit my last post still.

------
WestCoastJustin
Congratulations! It's a big step to put yourself out there for review ;) Your
site looks nice and clean. These don't all happen at once, but here are some
bits to think about:

    
    
      - Look into adding transcripts (you will get lots of traffic from google)
      - Add RSS feed + iTunes feed (www.apple.com/itunes/podcasts/specs.html)
      - Add "feedback" tab at the top where people can get in touch
        - Use that feedback to develop your product
      - Have a marketing plan! How to get new customers and keep them.
      - Have a way to generate episode ideas people are looking for (ask them)
      - Create an intro with your name+email (if downloaded you want branding)
      - Try trello.com for developing episode ideas (create lists/add nodes, etc)
    

If you want to chat, email me. I do something very similar, except for
sysadmin type topics, see my HN submission @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8011081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8011081)

~~~
excid3
Thanks Justin! I'm shooting you an email now. :)

------
scoot
Great to have someone pick up the baton from Ryan Bates - I've missed
RailsCasts! It looks like you've released quite a number of episodes in a
short space of time, so great you have a reasonable base to build on. Not
wanting to suggest you slow down, but perhaps you might work on building up a
backlog, then release on a regular cadence. That way if you can't produce an
episode one week, you'll still be able to release a new episode.

------
gingerlime
This seems like a successor of Railscasts, exposing specific gems and walking
through the installation and getting up to speed. Both GoRails and Railsscasts
seem like a great resource, so all I can say is keep it up!!

The thing I would personally like to see more, is screencasts from (or similar
to) Destroy All Software[0]. These don't typically target very specific gems,
but rather cover general aspects of programming, design, testing methodologies
and how those concepts integrate. I personally found those far more thought-
provoking.

Another side-benefit is that whereas some screencasts about a specific gem or
a library become almost irrelevant when new versions are released, those more
approach-oriented talks and screencasts don't go stale that quickly.

[0][https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts)

~~~
pairing
I was also a fan of destroy all software screencasts, and found them
incredibly useful in leveling up as a ruby developer. I've recently subscribed
to Ruby Tapas [http://www.rubytapas.com/](http://www.rubytapas.com/), which I
find similar to DAS in topic selection and quality.

~~~
gingerlime
Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.

I personally have mixed feelings about Avdi Grimm's approach. Some of his
small tweaks are brilliant. Others feel to me like OO going totally overboard
for no good reason. That's where I identify more with Gary Bernhardt's views.
In that sense, DAS is perhaps much harder to replace.

------
aridiculous
I really love your selection of topics. For instance, the first one on PATH
variables reminds me of when I first got started and wondered what all the
auxillary command-line stuff does. I even learned something watching it now.

Most beginner tutorials just say "do this, do that" on things that aren't part
of Rails proper. I found this really frustrating and glad you're thinking like
a beginner would.

------
breakingcustom
This is a great start and I think the presenter has a good, clear and precise
tone. I don't think the audio is as bad as some of the people have made it out
to be, but a decent mic probably wouldn't hurt.

One thing I would like to see that I'm spoiled from Railscasts is a quick
summary of what you will be doing and the results that were achieved prior to
the tutorial starting.

------
piratebroadcast
I found these videos yesterday through a lucky Google search and I think they
are fantastic. I really like the... tone of it. The host excid3 seems really
chill and I really like the way he communicates. Not too old and stuffy, yet
very professional but still also pretty chill, just like that one coworker
that you really like. Keep it the great work, mate.

------
berkes
I could not locate an RSS-feed, other then that of the blog.

I'd love to add this to my podcasts/video-casts. Or, at the least, to my RSS-
reader to see when new episodes arrive. Maybe this is a good idea to add (and
a nice subject to make a screencast about...)

~~~
excid3
I'm definitely going to add a feed for the screencasts soon. Just last week I
set up the site as it is now so I'm happy to see such a great response. Lots
to do now!

------
darylfritz
One thing I liked with Railscasts was its length. On average, a video fit
between 7 and 14 minutes. GoRails seems like a great resource, but with some
videos approaching 30 minutes long, it's hard for me to justify sneaking a
peek while at work.

~~~
excid3
I'm going to be cutting those down into multiple episodes. 15 minutes is about
the maximum length for keeping interest it seems.

------
autokad
I often find railcasts not very useful since most of them dont work in a short
period of time due to lots of non-backward compatible updates.

------
dustinrodrigues
Are there similar tutorials for Django? I really enjoyed RailsCasts when I was
looking into Ruby on Rails.

~~~
excid3
My friend
([https://twitter.com/buddylindsey](https://twitter.com/buddylindsey)) does
[http://GoDjango.com](http://GoDjango.com).

------
jacke
Hey, who know what happening with Ryan Bates? Is he alive?

~~~
excid3
This is the last I heard.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/1ysbdb/any_news_about...](http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/1ysbdb/any_news_about_ryan_bates_of_railscasts_is_he/cfnvl3g)

------
Leander_B
Anything similar for JavaScript and its MVC frameworks?

~~~
gordonzhu
I just started working on something similar for Angular.

[http://www.angularcourse.com](http://www.angularcourse.com)

------
shire
is there something similar for PHP?

~~~
zackboe
Laracasts by Jeff Way for Laravel comes highly recommend.

[https://laracasts.com](https://laracasts.com)

~~~
shire
I just feel like there is just not a lot of good material out there in the PHP
community to learn from

~~~
pkroll
Is that the problem, or is there just SO MUCH on PHP that it's hard to find
the good stuff?

------
frik
Is there something similar for Go?

~~~
ciniglio
[http://www.metacasts.tv/](http://www.metacasts.tv/) from a poster above

